# Samsung s7 edge audio issues



## Mashaklandon (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a Samsung s7 edge it worked just fine until a few days ago. A few days ago the audio frome games just stopped playing, it works on anyother app besides the games. Anyone know how to solve it without factory resetting.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check the Settings, Audio Settings to see if the Game/Audio Volume is either Silent or Reduced.


----------



## Jspark2 (Aug 22, 2020)

Turn off the Galaxy S7 or Galaxy S7 Edge, remove the SIM card and then reinsert the SIM card on turn on the smartphone.
Dirt, debris and dust could be stuck in the microphone, try cleaning the microphone with compressed air and check to see if the Galaxy S7 Edge audio problem is fixed.
Audio problem can be caused by Bluetooth. Turn off the Bluetooth device and see if this will solve the audio problem on the Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------

